# Anyone ever mix their own feed?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all,

I live in a rural area of utah and 16% goat feed is around $22 /bag I can't seem to find many options in my area. A lady said she mixed her own with molasses rolled oats and barley, sunflower seeds and I think she said oil. Has anyone ever mixed their own feeds for lower costs? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we used to....Ill try to remember how much of everything but I think it was 6 parts whole oats with 2 part calf manna, 1 part BOSS, 3 parts Alfalfa pellets and 1 part beet pulp..they did great on it...but with my kids helping with feeding it was easier for us to go prepared feed. I have friends who still use this mix and love it..if you are interested I can double check the amounts we used..


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes please. That would be so helpfull. I am having such a hard time finding an afordable feed here. When you say BOSS. What is that?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

BOSS= Black Oil Sunflower Seeds
(Like what you would feed birds)


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We mix our own feed, it's similar to happybleats. We use 4 scoops each whole oats and rolled barley, 1 1/2 scoops wheat bran, 1 scoop BOSS and we are starting to use 1 scoop beet pulp. We have also used calf manna in with all of this and they did well on it, so I may add this back in. In my area a 50lb bag of this would cost around $18.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

thomcarol said:


> We mix our own feed, it's similar to happybleats. We use 4 scoops each whole oats and rolled barley, 1 1/2 scoops wheat bran, 1 scoop BOSS and we are starting to use 1 scoop beet pulp. We have also used calf manna in with all of this and they did well on it, so I may add this back in. In my area a 50lb bag of this would cost around $18.


So what does it cost you to mix this? Thanks for the replies this really helps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill email my friend to double check..my daughter said 6 parts whole oats, 2 parts Boss, 2 parts calf manna, 2 parts alfalfa pellets and 1 part beet pulp..lol...Ill double check with my friend who still uses it with good success


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok...mix is correct..6 parts whole oats, 2 parts calf manna and 2 parts BOSS and part beet pulp...then you mix that all up and then feed 1 part mix to 3 parts alfalfa pellets : ) the amount you give your goats depends on size and need...begin with one serving then add or take as needed...: )


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do the alfalfa pellets work just the same as alfalfa hay? This may seem like a stupid question but do the goats get the same roughage "action" from pellets too? I'm paying $19/bale for alfalfa and would love to switch over if it's the same.....


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

My breakdown of costs are this: whole oats-$13.50, rolled barley-$17.00, BOSS-$24.00, wheat bran-$15.00, I can't recall the beet pulp since we have just started with that. We go through a bag each of the oats and barley a week and it takes a 4-5 weeks for the BOSS and wheat bran, to give you an idea of the rate at which you will need to rebuy things. We feed 5 Nubian does in milk and 6 kids that are 3 months old. We go through a 5 gallon bucket of feed a day, feeding twice a day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine get a mix of Oats, wheat, Milo, Barley and BOSS. Mine NEVER get Molasses at all, well that is unless I am encouraging them to drink then it is in the water.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have the same thought on molasses sweetgoats...we do not feed sweet feed or anything with molasses...only to get them to drink or in home made electros.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Mine get a mix of Oats, wheat, Milo, Barley and BOSS. Mine NEVER get Molasses at all, well that is unless I am encouraging them to drink then it is in the water.


Wondering why? I don't feed molasses, (just because I don't- no real reason) but wondering why you two feel that way about it.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Molasses can cover up and make poor quality feeds more palatable. Like candy coating on cardboard in some feeds.

The other reason I've seen is that molasses-especially the kind used on feeds can inhibit copper absorption. And copper seems to be pretty crucial to their health and parasite resistance.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I kind of think of molasses as sort of a candy coating,
I don't know for sure that feeding it daily would hurt them, but I think it should be more of a treat than a daily thing,..
They should be excited about having it when you Need them to have it, like when they're dehydrated.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

that is very interesting- thank you both for sharing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

also too much molasses can cause the trotts..but pretty much what was said.we dont let our kids have much sugary stuff because it is empty calories...same with this..although when a goat is not feeling well I will give some either in water or in home made electro...even though it is sugar it also has some benefits still left such as iron..and many time will encourage a sick goat to drink..kind of like giving kids juice when they are sick.: )


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes very interesting.......I have been feeding a premixed sweet feed for goats mixed with corn for the past two years.......they don't seem to LOVE it and after reading all this am definitely going to change......my poor girls


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

If I could find a nice quality feed without molasses my girls would be on it. But unless I mix my own, my girls have been on a "sweet feed" and seemingly have done very well. I always try to check labels. I want to see the grains listed on the label. Not grain product, or by product. Makes a difference. I've found horse feeds seem to be the best quality here... When I mix my own, it will be whole grain- no molasses, But do not feel like you've neglected your goaties  I would venture to say the majority feed sweet feeds and many many with great success in the show ring and milk production. It's food for thought though...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Red Gate....your not doing anything wrong...its just what we have available...we use Red Chain product.not sure if its just a Texas area thing or not, since we raise dairy goats we use Milking ration..but still I think that has more corn in it than I like to use but its not hurting the girls, they do fine on it.....Horse feed is better quality..they will spend the money to do horse feed well before spending a dime to make good top quality goats feed... with horse feed they use clean high quality grains..so you cant go too wrong using it. Soon we are switching to Fodder....which will take the place of grain..Fingers crossed..a have a friend who is enjoying using fodder and her goats are thriving..so I,m excited to do the switch..


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. This is great info. I just have some sweet feed for goats right now and I don't think she likes it so I think I will try to go without the molasses as well. My babies are just starting on it and they are licking the molasses off and I just noticed my little buckling has soft stool that isn't runny but isn't pellets. I think I will get the molasses away from him.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

So is it cheaper to mix your own? and instead of alfalfa pellets can you just use hay ?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know about replacing the alfalfa pellets with hay. I think if your hay is good quality alfalfa, but I think the alfalfa pellets add protein to the mix.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For those goats who are not being milked, wouldn't it be a good idea to add in some medication to help with cocci prevention? Also ammonium chloride? We get a decent pelleted feed for goats that is medicated and also has the ammonium chloride in it. It's not cost effective for us to mix our own feed, but we also only pay just under $10 a bag for 16% feed.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

HoosierShadow, what feed do you feed, like a general sweet feed?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

There are not medicated feeds in our area, and the one they will order for us is $22 a bag. My vet gave me medicated sheep minerals. What do you think of that?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really know how to feed them though. It says to feed with grain but not really how much. Just says 0ver 15mg but not over 70mg.:question:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't use sheep minerals. They normally don't have the copper content goats need because sheep are sensitive to copper.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That is what I thought.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy Bleats.....I wanted to let you know that I hijacked your feed recipe and my goats are LOVING it!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a question on the "parts". Are they pounds or scoops of each "part"?
Weight and volume of things can be very different. I'd like to try this but don't want to mess up the ratio.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Seldom seen-the parts are whatever container you are using (cup/scoop/can) ......it is not by weight....I use a small cup and mix it in a bucket then scoop it out according to how much I want to give.......hope this helps


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Still is correct...we used a 3 pound coffee can : ) but what ever you choose is fine....Glad your goats are loving it...: )


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I started feeding the above mixture and starting today one doe has stopped eating the alfalfa pellets........she's picking everything else out of it......I'm not sure if I can just feed her the mix without alfalfa pellets and if I can I don't know how much to give her? If anyone has suggestions I would appreciate it


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

still said:


> I started feeding the above mixture and starting today one doe has stopped eating the alfalfa pellets........she's picking everything else out of it......I'm not sure if I can just feed her the mix without alfalfa pellets and if I can I don't know how much to give her? If anyone has suggestions I would appreciate it


I bought alfalfa pellets for my two Nubian doeling kids and they hate it. They let them in there and would starve before eating them.

I was using a sweet feed that the breeder used but it has about 50% corn in it and my one doeling likes it and the other picks it out and spits it on the ground. So yesterday I bought some Dumor goat pellets at Tractor Supply and they absolutely LOVE it! I taste-tested it with them putting the sweet feed in one pan and the pellets in the other and it was the pellets hands-down. I don't like empty calories either so I will probably stick with this for a while. I paid $14.99 for 50 lbs. in central Pennsylvania, which isn't too bad.

It does say to feed free choice but my doelings aren't the same ages so the older one pigs it all down and the little one doesn't get as much, so I don't know what to do about that. I'm open to suggestions though!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

What I had to do with mine is tether them.......one doe is the queen and would chase everyone off their food so I tied them up at feeding time and it works like a charm.......if there's a way to separate them that's what I would do.......I used to bring my one doe out of the pen and feed her by herself until their babies started eating grain.....that's when I changed to the tethering method and love it! Although I do sometimes go in the house while they're all eating and worry that I might forget about them! But so far it's worked great! Hope you figure something out with your babies


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

I do like the Purina goat chow, Standlee alfalfa pellets, and BOSS fed 2 x day bred with an extra smaller feeding mid day while nursing. Also clean water, hay, minerals and baking soda always available free choice.


----------



## UtahGoatMan (Feb 27, 2014)

Howdy,

I've been searching for an answer to the same exact question. One of my buddys that lives on a nice ranch down the street loves these guys for his goat feed. They've been in business for a VERY long time in Utah and have some really great affordable feeds.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I'm paying 15.99 for 50 lbs of Blue Seal Caprine Challenger. It's really good feed. 

I always hated Purina, but their new formula is great but it cost me like almost 19 for 50 lbs so I don't buy it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im feeding my girls a mix as well.Im interested in knowing what brands of horse feed is good for goats , I like to have these things written down for future reference


----------

